# April Throwdown Winners ARE!!!!!



## bmudd14474 (May 11, 2013)

Congrats to 

TamaRockstar88 for winning the judges choice with his entry of

Cognac & Thai Chili glazed Chicken Stuffed with bell pepper and Fontina cheese, Topped with a smoked red pepper cream sauce and served with smoked jalapeno & corn Guacamole. Sides: Rice Pilaf stuffed smoked pepper , Asparagus with smoked pepper band.
View media item 218827
And congrats to JarJarChef with his entry of 

 Pulled Pork Stuffed Pablano Pepper: Grilled Pablano Pepper stuffed with Pulled Pork finished with a Smoked Jalapeno Chimichurri Sauce Topped with Queso Chihuahua. Served with a Scratch Mole Poblano Sauce and Sweet Corn Pudding.
View media item 218831

Lets congrats these 2 on great entries. Also a big hats off to everyone that entered.


----------



## woodcutter (May 11, 2013)




----------



## papacurtis (May 11, 2013)

Amazing!! Congrats!!


----------



## seenred (May 11, 2013)

Congrats to both fabulous entries!!!







Red


----------



## foamheart (May 11, 2013)

Congrats!! So when ahould we show up for supper?


----------



## davidhef88 (May 11, 2013)

Congrats!! They all looked delicious.


----------



## s2k9k (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations Rockstar and JarJar!!!!!


----------



## jarjarchef (May 11, 2013)

There was some amazing food put out for this Throwdown. Great job everyone who entered. 

Congrats Rockstar on Judges Vote!

I was excited to get 1 vote that was not mine, but to win People's Vote I am truely honored and blessed.
Thank You all for taking the time to vote. I had fun with mine and will put up what info I have for it shortly.

Here is the link to how I did mine:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140880/pulled-pork-stuffed-pablano-pepper


----------



## meowey (May 11, 2013)

Well Done All!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## dj mishima (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## jwilledr (May 11, 2013)

Smoking job you two! Great works of art..... And I'm sure they tested even better. Congrats!


----------



## bear55 (May 11, 2013)

Very nice job to winners and all.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (May 11, 2013)

All the entries were gorgeous. Thanks to everyone and congrats to the winners for showing such culinary creativity and smoking artistry!


----------



## smoke slinger (May 12, 2013)

Congrats, both look good.


----------



## markyque (May 12, 2013)

Fantastic...congrats!


----------



## kathrynn (May 12, 2013)

Beautiful job guys!  Yall rocked it!  Congrats!

Kat


----------



## driedstick (May 12, 2013)

great job to all


----------



## mrchuckierock (May 12, 2013)

Congrats! It all looked so good


----------



## corbin2234 (May 12, 2013)

Nice work, and awesome presentations. 

I don't think I have anywhere near the creativity level of these folks. They make them too pretty to eat...ALMOST!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 12, 2013)

They were my two Choices. Congrats Guys! Now let's see the Recipes Posted...JJ


----------



## daveomak (May 12, 2013)

Creative dishes.... deserving of the wins.....   Congrats to both of you..... And congrats to the entries not pictured here.... They were also very creative....


----------



## azbullfrog (May 12, 2013)

Good job, looks great!


----------



## dougmays (May 12, 2013)

awesome work fellas! i need to work on my presentation for the next one:)


----------



## raybones (May 14, 2013)

Great Job to both of you!  Looks great!  Congrats!


----------



## whtplainssmoker (May 14, 2013)

Congrats to all.  Nice technical achievement by the Judges winner and Jar Jar's pulled pork stuffed poblano looked great. 

And thank you to whoever voted for my Inside Out Stuffed Red Pepper Fatty.  I got at least one vote that wasn't mine.


----------



## tamarockstar88 (May 15, 2013)

Sweet I'm so excited! Thank you everyone, all the entries looked really great! I'll be posting the recipe probably later tonight


----------

